# Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

					Das Hardwarejahr 2015 geht langsam, aber sicher zu Ende und wir wollen mithilfe einer größeren Umfrage herausfinden, für welche Hardware Sie sich am meisten interessieren und welche Komponenten Sie sich angeschafft haben. An dieser Stelle schon einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für Ihre Teilnahme.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*


----------



## OutOfMemory (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Die Umfrage ist technisch irgendwie murks. Ich habe den ASUS ROG Swift. Somit müsste ich bei der Frage: 

Unterstützt Ihr Monitor folgende Features:
- 120 Hertz
- 144 Hertz
- G-Sync
- Freesync
- Curved

die ersten drei anhaken. Ich kann aber nur eines auswählen. Das trifft leider auf mehrere Fragen zu. Weiteres Beispiel:

Wie geben Sie Ihren Spielesound hauptsächlich aus? Bei mir verwende ich 50/50 Headset und Lautsprecher. Ich wechsle entsprechend nach Situation. Denke das geht vielen so.


----------



## ing-wio (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist technisch irgendwie murks. Ich habe den ASUS ROG Swift. Somit müsste ich bei der Frage:
> 
> Unterstützt Ihr Monitor folgende Features:
> - 120 Hertz
> ...


Das lässt sich doch einfach lösen: "Mach die Umfrage einfach dreimal und ändere jeweils das entsprechende Feature." 

Mann kann es halt nicht jedem recht machen.


----------



## OutOfMemory (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



ing-wio schrieb:


> Das lässt sich doch einfach lösen: "Mach die Umfrage einfach dreimal und ändere jeweils das entsprechende Feature."
> 
> Mann kann es halt nicht jedem recht machen.



Das verfälscht das Ergebnis. Das hat nichts mit es jedem recht machen zu tun.


----------



## HardStyler3 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

wenn ein monitor 144hz kann dann wird er auch 120 hz können nur mal so nebenbei es gibt aber monitore die nur 120hz können


----------



## Ich 15 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



> Die Umfrage ist technisch irgendwie murks.


Bei den Eingabegeräte gibt es auch kein Multiple Choice


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



ing-wio schrieb:


> Das lässt sich doch einfach lösen: "Mach die Umfrage einfach dreimal und ändere jeweils das entsprechende Feature."
> 
> Mann kann es halt nicht jedem recht machen.


Geht mir genauso.

PCGH das geht besser.


----------



## Quat (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

So ausgefüllt! Her mit dem Geschenk!
Gibt doch wohl eins, oder?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Mich stört bei der Umfrage ein anderer Punkt:
Wieso muss man sich da, wenn man vor hat aufzurüsten, jetzt für einen Sockel entscheiden? Bisher weiß doch noch keiner, was Zen auf dem Kasten hat und wie Intels neue Prozzis für 2011-3 (auch preislich) sein werden.
Insofern können wohl die meisten User diese Frage erst beantworten, wenn dazu genauere Fakten bekannt sind


----------



## Cartesius (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Mich stört bei der Umfrage ein anderer Punkt:
> Wieso muss man sich da, wenn man vor hat aufzurüsten, jetzt für einen Sockel entscheiden? Bisher weiß doch noch keiner, was Zen auf dem Kasten hat und wie Intels neue Prozzis für 2011-3 (auch preislich) sein werden.
> Insofern können wohl die meisten User diese Frage erst beantworten, wenn dazu genauere Fakten bekannt sind



Das sehe ich etwas anders. Ich denke viele User können eine Tendenz angeben und somit kann PCGH eine Prognose wagen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Man muss ja nicht jede Frage ankreuzen, bietet sich an wenn man es noch nicht weiß.


----------



## hanfi104 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Warum muss ich wissen, bei welchem Hersteller ich eine zukünftige GPU kaufe, ohne die GPUs und Preise zu kennen? 
Habe mal beide angewählt, da es Situationsbedingt ist.
Und was ist die Größe der Haupt SSD? Ich habe 3 verbaut, die gemeinsam 620 GB haben, es sind aber 1x 120 GB(Win,Musik), und 2x 250 GB(Games,Rest)?!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Und was ist die Größe der Haupt SSD? Ich habe 3 verbaut, die gemeinsam 620 GB haben, es sind aber 1x 120 GB(Win,Musik), und 2x 250 GB(Games,Rest)?!


Ich ging davon aus dasdie Haupt SSD die ist mit dem Betriebsystem. Das ist bei mir noch eine Samsung 830 mit 256 GB, für Spiele habe ich noch 3 SSDs im PC mit gesamt 2 TB. Ja die Umfrage ist wirklich nicht perfekt geworden.


----------



## John-800 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Lustige Umfrage. So richtig weiss ich nicht was die PCGh damit machen bzw. von mir wissen will. Also wenn Ihr euch fragt, welcher Zonk euch den Müll geschrieben hat... das war dann wohl ich "G"


----------



## SeineLordschaft (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Es fehlt die Sockel 1156 Generation bei Frage 16.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist technisch irgendwie murks. Ich habe den ASUS ROG Swift. Somit müsste ich bei der Frage:
> 
> Unterstützt Ihr Monitor folgende Features:
> - 120 Hertz
> ...



Erst einmal danke fürs Feedback. Die Umfrage ist durch viele Hände gegangen und wurde von vielen Augen gesehen. Aber offenbar nicht oft genug.
Bei den Monitor-Features fehlt definitiv Multiple Choice. Leider kann man diese Option nicht "nachrüsten", ohne die bestehenden Daten zu verwerfen.

Beim Spiele-Sound haben wir extra "hauptsächlich" eingebaut. Eine Tendenz wird ja wohl jeder haben.



ing-wio schrieb:


> Das lässt sich doch einfach lösen: "Mach die Umfrage einfach dreimal und ändere jeweils das entsprechende Feature."



Nein, kann man nicht. 



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Bei den Eingabegeräte gibt es auch kein Multiple Choice



Ja, leider. Siehe Monitor-Features.



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Mich stört bei der Umfrage ein anderer Punkt:
> Wieso muss man sich da, wenn man vor hat aufzurüsten, jetzt für einen Sockel entscheiden? Bisher weiß doch noch keiner, was Zen auf dem Kasten hat und wie Intels neue Prozzis für 2011-3 (auch preislich) sein werden.
> Insofern können wohl die meisten User diese Frage erst beantworten, wenn dazu genauere Fakten bekannt sind



Es geht hier um Tendenzen. Wenn man gar nichts sagen will, dann einfach die Frage weglassen. Steht ja auch in der Einleitung. Nur Frage 1 ist verpflichtend.



SeineLordschaft schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Sockel 1156 Generation bei Frage 16.



Da kann man auch "Sonstiges" nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Quat schrieb:


> So ausgefüllt! Her mit dem Geschenk!
> Gibt doch wohl eins, oder?



Yep, steht im Text: Du bekommst mehr Artikel, die deinen Gewohnheiten und deinem PC entsprechen – sofern es auch andere Leute in dieser Richtung gibt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## OutOfMemory (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke fürs Feedback. Die Umfrage ist durch viele Hände gegangen und wurde von vielen Augen gesehen. Aber offenbar nicht oft genug.
> Beim Spiele-Sound haben wir extra "hauptsächlich" eingebaut. Eine Tendenz wird ja wohl jeder haben.



Das war mir durchaus bewusst, ich persönlich hätte die Frage aber wohl anders aufgebaut. Im Grunde habt Ihr drei unterschiedliche Fragen in einer vereint. Wenn Ihr nach "hauptsächlich" fragt. Wisst Ihr nur was den Lesern am besten gefällt.  Aber nur weil mir A gut gefällt, muss ich nicht auf B verzichten. Ebenfalls könnt Ihr aktuell nicht wirklich erfassen wie gefragt ein Mikrofon/Headset unter den Lesern ist.

- Welche Audioausgabegeräte besitzt du ? (Mulitple Choice)
       [ ] Kopfhörer
       [ ] Lautsprecher
- Welches Gerät verwendest du am liebsten/hauptsächlich für die Ausgabe ?
       [ ] Kopfhörer
       [ ] Lautsprecher
- Besitzt du ein Audioeingabegerät (Mikrofon, Headset) ?
       [ ] Ja 
       [ ] Nein

Ein Ergebnis dabei hätte bspw. sein können. 100% besitzen Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher. 60% hören am liebsten  über die Lautsprecher und 40% bevorzugen die Kopfhörer. 80% besitzen ein Mikrofon oder Headset. Nur so könntet Ihr bspw. erfahren das 20% eurer Leser Interesse an reinen Kopfhörern hätten.

Vielleicht übertreibe ich es etwas, aber scheinbar wird die Umfrage ja auch zu einem Teil eurer Programm für 2016 entscheiden.


----------



## Erok (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

_*..... *__*Und keine Sorge: Wir  werden die Ergebnisse der Umfrage im neuen Jahr auch auswerten und die  sicherlich spannenden Erkenntnisse mit Ihnen teilen......
*_
So manch Frage hat mich erst stutzig gemacht, aber wenn man am Ende alle durch hat, ergibt das ganze dann doch einen Sinn 

Nur frage ich mich, in welcher Form wird PCGH die daraus gezogenen Erkenntnisse mit uns teilen ? Nur im Heft, oder auf der HP ? Werden prozentuale Angaben veröffentlicht, oder wie stellen sich die Herren das ganze vor ? Oder gibts darüber noch garkeine Entscheidung, wie Ihr uns das mitteilen werdet ? Fragen über Fragen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Erok schrieb:


> _*..... *__*Und keine Sorge: Wir  werden die Ergebnisse der Umfrage im neuen Jahr auch auswerten und die  sicherlich spannenden Erkenntnisse mit Ihnen teilen......
> *_
> So manch Frage hat mich erst stutzig gemacht, aber wenn man am Ende alle durch hat, ergibt das ganze dann doch einen Sinn
> 
> ...



Mein Plan ist, das in mehreren Etappen vorzustellen. 34 Fragen kann man nicht auf einmal auswerten, das wird episch. Aber als Themenbündel geht es ganz gut. Und natürlich auf der Webseite. Mindestens.


----------



## Meroveus (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Multiple Choice würde ebenfalls ein Denkrätsel aufgeben.

100 Haben 120 Hz
100 Haben 144 Hz
100 Haben Freesync
100 Haben Gsync

350 Teilnehmer haben teilgenommen ... Ja wer hat denn jetzt nun was ? Das wird ne harte Aufgabe, für einen Prozente Kuchen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Wäre es nicht besser die Umfrage zu beenden, die Ergebnisse in den Papierkorb schmeißen und eine neue Umfrage zu starten?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist technisch irgendwie murks. Ich habe den ASUS ROG Swift. Somit müsste ich bei der Frage:
> 
> Unterstützt Ihr Monitor folgende Features:
> - 120 Hertz
> ...



Dein Fall ist relativ einfach geartet: Das Beste beziehungsweise das meist genutzte zählt. Da man einen 144-Hz-Monitor selten mit 120 Hz betreibt und einen Gsync-Monitor bei Einsatz einer Nvidia-Grafikkarte nicht mit 144 Hz ohne Gsync, ist Gsync klar das wichtigste Feature und der bevorzugt genutzte Modus. Das gleiche würde für Freesync gelten, Free- und Gsync gleichzeitig sind unmöglich.
Die Kombination mit Curved wird aber tatsächlich nicht abgedeckt 



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Mich stört bei der Umfrage ein anderer Punkt:
> Wieso muss man sich da, wenn man vor hat aufzurüsten, jetzt für einen Sockel entscheiden? Bisher weiß doch noch keiner, was Zen auf dem Kasten hat und wie Intels neue Prozzis für 2011-3 (auch preislich) sein werden.
> Insofern können wohl die meisten User diese Frage erst beantworten, wenn dazu genauere Fakten bekannt sind



Wir wollen mit der Umfrage auch herausfinden, über welche Plattform denn besonders gründlich informiert werden muss  .
Zum Beispiel haben wir schon sehr lange keine FM2+-Mainboards mehr getestet und im ersten Halbjahr 2016 erwarten wir AM4-Mainboards für Excavator CPUs und neue Sockel 2011-v3-Modelle im Rahmen von Broadwell-E. Das wäre die Marktübersichts-Priorität, abgeleitet von der Angebotsseite.
Dem Zwischenstand zu Folge interessieren sich aber viel mehr Leute für Sockel 1151.




SeineLordschaft schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Sockel 1156 Generation bei Frage 16.



Stimmt. Bitte erst einmal unter "sonstiges" angeben. Die Verbreitung der Plattform ist eher gering, die können wir bei Bedarf von Hand auszählen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Dein Fall ist relativ einfach geartet: Das Beste beziehungsweise das meist genutzte zählt.


Da steht aber nicht bei der Frage das Beste oder meist genutzte Feature, sondern was mein Monitor hat. Daher sollte man auch bei der Frage mehrere Antworten anklicken können. Im Asus Rog Swift Fall halt 144 Hz und G-Sync. 

Mir kommt es leider so vor das ihr euch bei der Umfrage nicht viele Gedanken gemacht habt. Bin immer noch dafür die aktuelle Umfrage zu beenden, die Fragen/Antworten zu überarbeiten und die Umfrage neu starten.


----------



## Quat (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Da steht aber nicht bei der Frage das Beste oder meist genutzte Feature, sondern was mein Monitor hat. Daher sollte man auch bei der Frage mehrere Antworten anklicken können. Im Asus Rog Swift Fall halt 144 Hz und G-Sync.
> 
> Mir kommt es leider so vor das ihr euch bei der Umfrage nicht viele Gedanken gemacht habt. Bin immer noch dafür die aktuelle Umfrage zu beenden, die Fragen/Antworten zu überarbeiten und die Umfrage neu starten.


*Verdammt ich kann kein Häkchen setzen!*
Aber denken solte doch gehen und wenn's mir gar zu bunt wird, trag ich es einfach bei sonstiges ein.
*Verdammt ich will ein Häkchen setzen!
*Also mal ehrlich, sind hier so viele CSU-Abgeordnete im Forum? Atter atter atter ...


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Es ist mir ein Rätsl wieso Wlan a/b zur Auswahl steht, aber Wlan g nicht. Habe es einfach bei Sonstiges eingetragen.

Auch sind nur manche Fragen explizit auf den Haupt-PC bezogen. Bei den anderen Fragen habe ich eben die Antwort für den Zweit-PC bei Sonstiges mit entsprechendem Kommentar reingeschoben. Wobei es mir eigentlich schwer fällt den neuen PC als HauptPC und den alten als ZweitPC abzustempeln. Den neueren PC nutze ich nur zu 40% und den alten PC zu 60% meiner Zeit am PC.


----------



## kastenbroetchen (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Jo, ich will auch mehre antworten geben können, ....leute leute ist doch  nicht so ungewöhnlich das man verschiedene eingebegeräte hat! Klar hab  ich ne Controller, jo, ich hab auch ne joystick (HOTAS) und ja ich hab  auch ne lenkrad mit pedallen. Was nun tuen, ......Also liebe PCGH  redakteure, gebt uns die möglichkeit mehrere punkte anwählen zu können  und schon passt die sache wieder!

Und ob ich meinen pc aufrüste und inwiefern hängt von den spielen und der hardware ab, .....und nicht vom namen. (geforce oder ati, intel oder amd), ... ... ... ... auch die frage nach dem sound find ich schwierig, ....ihr fragt was ich favoritisiere, richtig. Doch das mache ich nicht, ich passe es der situation an, ....spiele ich mit freunden online dass zock ich immer mit kopfhören (senheiser hd595), genauso bei spielen in denen ich den sound brauche um mich zu orientieren. Wenn ich aber aufbauspiele spiele (z.b City Skyline) dann spiele ich den sound  über meine Boxen ab, da ich dazu meine eigene musik höre und mein Boxen um welten besser klingen. Alles ne frage der situation und der dazugehörigen anpassung.     Manoman das man sich immer entscheiden muss was man mehr, oder lieber benutzt, .......alles hat seinen zweck, ...so einfach ist das


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Quat schrieb:


> *Verdammt ich kann kein Häkchen setzen!*
> Aber denken solte doch gehen und wenn's mir gar zu bunt wird, trag ich es einfach bei sonstiges ein.
> *Verdammt ich will ein Häkchen setzen!
> *Also mal ehrlich, sind hier so viele CSU-Abgeordnete im Forum? Atter atter atter ...


Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen. Respekt 

Die Umfrage sollte doch möglichst genau werden, hoffe ich doch. Aber wenn man halt nicht alles ankreuzen kann was man hat wird die Umfrage nicht genau. 

P.S. Ich bin gar kein Wähler, in meinen Augen ist es völlig egal welche Partei an der Macht ist. Zumindest bei den großen. Die Lügen uns doch eh alle an. Sagen a und meinen/machen b.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, das gehört nicht hier her.


----------



## uka (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Also die Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind leider wirklich bescheiden und mich überrascht ja wirklich, dass der externe Katalog-Anbieter kein nachträgliches ändern ermöglicht (mit Google Formulare geht es ja Problemlos). 


Ich habe viel die "Sonstige"-Funktion genutzt (zusätzlich aber das Kern-Feature ausgewählt).


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Die umfrage hat ein paar schwächen ist aber gesamt Logisch
CPu aufrüstungs plan nur ein hersteller
GPU aufrüstung Hersteller nur ein hersteller
bei den gpu werde ich fast sicher eine nvidia holen, außer amd schafft endlich den dx11 overhead ab
aber cpu ist es weniger sicher
abhängig wie gut zen wird
Intel so2011 c i74930k gebr mit board wäre die auswegslösung
 was Intel mit den zweiten 6 Kerner macht angeblich c i7 6800k und wo dieser preislich liegt wird spannend
Falls u 300€ wird so 2011-3 auch eine Möglichkeit
tendenziell würde ich lieber weniger als 450€ fr cpu mainboard hinlegen
aber unter 6 kerne ist nicht
GPU hoffentlich kommt endlich Schwung in die Mittelklasse
also gtx1060 äla gtx980 chip würde da voll reichen für etwa 200€-250€
Alles Träumereien
Und nebenbei die preise allgemein etwas wieder Richtung 2013 da waren diese bis auf HDD relativ gut.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Ich werde mit dem Aufrüsten wohl bis Cannonlake-E warten. Da ist also noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Das wichtigste nächstes Jahr für mich ist eh AMD Zen. 

Wird der was, wird er gekauft, ansonsten kommt Haswell/Broadwell-E in PC.


----------



## Quat (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen. Respekt


Danke!
Darf ich kurz zitieren?:


Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Die Umfrage sollte doch möglichst genau werden, hoffe ich doch. Aber wenn man halt nicht alles ankreuzen kann was man hat wird die Umfrage nicht genau.


Es geht eher um Tendenzen, hätte man lesen können. Aber nein Häkchen machen ist wichtiger!
Atter, atter, atter, ich habe, ich habe, ... aber ich habe doch!
Nur aufschreiben kann ich's nicht!


Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> P.S. Ich bin gar kein Wähler, in meinen Augen ist es völlig egal welche Partei an der Macht ist. Zumindest bei den großen...


Nicht dein Ernst!
Danke, ich habe verstanden! Wenn man meine wenigen Worte nicht erfassen kann, wie dann einen ganzen Artikel?! Da war ein Synonyme oder besser ein Akronym, für einen wirklich begriffsstutzigen Korintenkacker, kein Wahlaufruf! Verdammt, schon wieder!
Da können wir ja froh sein, dass man wenigstens Häkchen machen kann!


----------



## INU.ID (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware 2015 und 2016: Die große Jahresumfrage von PCGH - Jetzt mitmachen!*

Bei Frage 33 (?) ist noch immer ein Fehler. Als Antwortmöglichkeit gibts gegen Ende nur "bis 100k" und dann wieder "200k und mehr". Was ist mit den Usern die zwischen 100k und 200k haben?


----------

